# Does anyone sell a remote throttle kit?



## golddredgergold (Feb 27, 2013)

I been searching around and cannot seem to come up with any kits to buy. Am I going to need to just build my own? Does some one sell a kit?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## TPA (Feb 27, 2013)

Someone here, can't remember who, used a bicycle hand brake to make a throttle cable. Seems the brake with cable and maybe a spring might be all you would need.


----------



## golddredgergold (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes I had looked at that thread. Also a fellow used a Motorcycle throttle setup on one. Was just hoping there was an easy kit to buy. Looks like I may just have to make one.


----------



## BlueRider (Feb 28, 2013)

One of the nicest ones Ive seen is the one on the Jerry built for his mini mill. Here is the build thread.

Hopefully Jerry will chime in with pics of one of the latter mini mills he built with a refined remote throttle design.


----------



## BobL (Feb 28, 2013)

Cheapest and simplest remote throttle is a cable tie.

REmote throttle made with bicycle parts on my 076 is here






Motorcycle throttle on the 880 is Post #17 in this thread. 





The motor cycle throttle works well and even though it operates in reverse to a motor cycle it is completely in keeping with the forward lean required on a CSM.

Other variants I have seen are Lawnmower and whipper snipper throttles.


----------



## tlbsg (Feb 28, 2013)

stihl pole saw throttle handle stop switch all in one mount where suits on piece of tube or handle off large stihl brush cutter


----------



## golddredgergold (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks a million fellas!

I will be building mine and will post pix once my whole CSM is done. I am using a old Mac kart saw 125cc for my power plant. Runs perfect should be fun to mill some wood. I build gunstocks and will be milling walnut and maple.


----------



## scor440 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Remote Throttle*

Norwood has one for there chainsaw mill.I am sure they will sell you one.


----------



## BlueRider (Mar 1, 2013)

golddredgergold said:


> Thanks a million fellas!
> 
> I will be building mine and will post pix once my whole CSM is done. I am using a old Mac kart saw 125cc for my power plant. Runs perfect should be fun to mill some wood. I build gunstocks and will be milling walnut and maple.



That mac and the power bee rulled the kart tracks back in the day, which engine dominated depended on the length of the straights. 

It would be fun to race your mill against jerry's home built Powerbee powered mill. My money is on the extra12cc of the Powerbee, but it might come down to tuning just like on the track.


----------



## golddredgergold (Mar 1, 2013)

LOL! That would be cool. I have a 48" bar so I need to buy a ripping chain next. Has a regular chain now. I been collecting parts over the last few weeks to get it together. Getting closer everyday to welding things up. Waiting on pillow blocks right now. Will put an axle under it down the road but for now it will be leveled on the ground. Hoping to go with a full 20ft bed. Then off to the woods to get some logs!


----------



## hamish (Mar 2, 2013)

Norwood, Husqvarna, Stihl all offer oem remote throttle kits.

Making one yourself is very simple as Bob mentioned a zip tie, nice and simple and somewhat idiot proof, for the most part. 

When building a brake lever set up, think simple and keep it simple.


----------

